# How to set up phpldapadmin template ?

## ikshaar

I recently set up an openldap server to manage users on my very small local network - works pretty well. I use phpldapadmin to manage the data.

One thing that bugs me is that I always have to select a template - even though I always use "Default" one. Is there a way to tell phpldapadmin to always use Default template ? 

Also when viewing a user, the three template proposed are "address book", "posix group" and "default" ... why those ? is that decided by ObjectClass ? the ObjectClass for my users are inetOrgPerson, posixAccount and top, why does posixGroup template shows up ? Anyway attempt to use a template different than "default" (eg. Address Book one) says that it will delete the attributes not in the template... scary.

----------

## malern

Delete the posixGroup.xml and inetOrgPerson.xml files from the "templates/modification" directory. It will then always use the default template.

----------

